# Messed up molly fry?



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi. My newborn molly baby is normal, except for -- his fins have these black stripes outlining them. Why? Is this normal? I will TRY to get pictures, but my camera sucks, so wish me luck! :help:

Thanks for any help in advance though!


----------



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, the molly is a silver one I think, though his mom is white and his dad is marble.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

FF,

its pretty ok for them to have these. my dalmation molly's golden fry are lined with black stripes on the fin. i have also seen a few full grown adult golden dalmations with those kinda stripes.

 cheers!


----------

